
Ask HN: How do you browse HN without JavaScript - lecarore
I really like HN on mobile for its speed and full functionality without JS. But things get ugly once you click a link. Do you have a trick for that ? An HN proxy that would link to non-js version of websites ? A mobile browser that lets you quickly turn js back on when a site seems broken ? I guess there&#x27;s a way to browse the web without painfull ads, newletter popups &amp; co.
======
gcthomas
I use Naked Browser with the JS blocking option on, and there is a quick-set
button to load the JS if needed.

(Naked Browser also lets me block 3rd party cookies and use adblock
blacklists)

